# Vintage Seamaster



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm torn between 2 models

The first is 33mm which is quite small I was thinking the smallest I would go is 34mm and it's about £300 and does have the nice back































The second is a better size at 34.5mm negatives it has a crack in the original crystal and the back looks to have been polished £470 I don't think either have been repainted but any advice from anyone a more experienced eye would be appreciated
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I had a similar version of the first but it had a thick gold plating instead and it was automatic. The 2nd one doesn't have a polished case back, that's just one of the variations.

Take the number on the inside of the case back (usually 6 digits) and verify it on the internet. I'm not sure if either of them have the correct crowns, everything else seems in order. Can't see if the 1st one has genuine omega crystal or not...

That gasket on the first one looks a little weird... perhaps it has worn down and just got squashed over time...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

For what it's worth, I think number 2 is the better looking and more wearable one (once the crystal has been replaced, obviously). The case back wouldn't even be a factor for me, as it's not seen when worn.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you great advice, I think I would enjoy the second more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I do think they're a bit pricey especially the second one personally.
I would have a good look around , I wouldn't really want to pay over £200 for a manual wind seamaster and i've bought a couple :thumbsup:


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

andyclient said:


> I do think they're a bit pricey especially the second one personally.
> I would have a good look around , I wouldn't really want to pay over £200 for a manual wind seamaster and i've bought a couple :thumbsup:


That's a lovely collection, where are you buying them so cheap? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

owain1 said:


> That's a lovely collection, where are you buying them so cheap? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Thank you , there are another 2 since the pic was taken lol , some have come from here in the sales corner , but a lot of them from local auction houses


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I think I'll email him see if we can do something with the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

I think I'll email him see if we can do something with the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

They might be a bit pricey given the condition but it would take you quite a bit of time and effort (and knowledge) to find a manual wind Omega for 200 pounds in good condition...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

gimli said:


> They might be a bit pricey given the condition but it would take you quite a bit of time and effort (and knowledge) to find a manual wind Omega for 200 pounds in good condition...


 Quite possibly , but they are out there , my latest Omega from an auction house that were convinced it was fake , so it went for £35 inc comm as you can see its a 30T2 calibre dates to 1943 and is perfect (after a clean granted these are the before pics), the crown isn't original but it is an original Omega crown


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow... just wow... no words, what a find...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Quite possibly , but they are out there , my latest Omega from an auction house that were convinced it was fake , so it went for £35 inc comm as you can see its a 30T2 calibre dates to 1943 and is perfect (after a clean granted these are the before pics), the crown isn't original but it is an original Omega crown


 Surely if they thought it was a fake, the auction house shouldn't be selling it? But good news for you mate, well done! :notworthy:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Surely if they thought it was a fake, the auction house shouldn't be selling it? But good news for you mate, well done! :notworthy:


 They can sell it but they can't call it an Omega (some still do but as you say they shouldn't), it was lotted as a Gents watch, and it's not an auction house that uses the internet or pictures which helped


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

owain1 said:


> I think I would enjoy the second more


 No brainer then. Get that one.

If it were me though, I would unhesitatingly go for the first watch, even if the price were the same. I just prefer the style, and the size wouldn't bother me (I don't even think 33mm is particularly small - I regularly wear them even smaller).


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

IMHO second better)


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

So I'm trying to learn to use this omega database, I put the details for this watch in























But this came up with the pie tin face am I doing this right or have bits been replaced










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wollastoni (Apr 2, 2017)

The second one seems a good price to me ! I would go for it !


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

You can do a whole lot better for the money










£390 :thumbsup:

Just one of many

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=&_udhi=400&LH_BIN=1&_nkw=omega+seamaster&LH_PrefLoc=1&_sop=3


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I would also go for the second one :thumbsup:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I like the first more than the second... I know I shouldn't, and the size is an issue, the dial isn't so clean. I can't help it though, sometimes there is just something that appeals that you can't even put your finger on.

I agree though that if you hunt you might get the one that is just perfect...


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I bought the second one, I love it, I put it on a thicker black croc it's lovely and keeps great time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

owain1 said:


> I bought the second one, I love it, I put it on a thicker black croc it's lovely and keeps great time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Pics ?


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

